# Sugar Punch Trichome Pics



## HotelCalifornia420 (Sep 16, 2015)

Here are trichome pics of my Sugar Punch plants, at 62 days of flowering.

20150915_0050.png

20150915_0052.png

20150915_0055.png

20150915_0056.png

20150915_0058.png
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=230326&stc=1&d=1442378180 

View attachment 20150915_0050.png


View attachment 20150915_0052.png


View attachment 20150915_0055.png


View attachment 20150915_0056.png


View attachment 20150915_0058.png


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 16, 2015)

Looking good. Seems to be a lot of clear and amber.. Or maybe it is just these shots..Is there a lot of cloudy too? 

I bet your getting excited to smoke this girl. I am not familiar with the sugar punch, is it sativa mix?  Whatever, enjoy your work... looking good.


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 16, 2015)

How did you take your pictures?


----------



## HotelCalifornia420 (Sep 16, 2015)

ziggyross said:


> How did you take your pictures?



With an Aven USB microscope.


----------



## yarddog (Sep 17, 2015)

Ht420,  nice looking tric's.


----------



## golfer420 (Sep 17, 2015)

Great close ups of those buds.


----------



## stonedagain714 (Sep 30, 2015)

sugar punch from sannies shop.never grew it but have heard good things about it.more indica,so not my preference.im also not into fem seeds.i have grown a few of sannies strains and have not been disappointed.in the pics it does look like a lot of clear and amber trics,as rose pointed out,is it a trick of the cam?if mostly cloudy and partially amber id take it.sannies site says they take 9 to 10 weeks,you are in that area and he is usually on the mark as far as the timing goes


----------

